# Clipper Forum: Free SM Contest (Open to Everyone!!)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yup you heard right, I am giving away a free Supporting Membership to the winner for one year. Why am I doing this? I am a nice guy and plus there are barely (I think one) any Clipper fans here that are SM's. 

Rules:
1. Open to any member
*2. Must have at least 100 posts in the Clipper forum from 7/26 to first game of the new season. That is you have to make at least 100 posts between now and the first game of the season. * (This rule may change but for now start to post! We will see how this turns out, I may lower the post count.)
3. No post pad to get you post count to over 100 during this time.
*4. Post in this thread if you want to be in the contest*
5. Posters who have met the 100 post count from now to the first game of the season will be entered into a drawing, the winner will receive a free SM for a year.
6. If no posters met the requirement then, another plan will be devised to pick a winner. Which will be announced later.
7. So start posting today and will a free SM!!!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

This sucks the day that I finally get an SM is the day that I find out there is an SM contest that I could have won.

Thats my luck.

Hey Weasel, are we allowed to be in the contest if we're already an SM?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

is the SM account one that you're supposed to pay for like 10 dollars a month? wat are the special benefits again?

wat's a post pad?

ooo offseason is boring tho. this is going to be tough but i'll try.

and why did ur thread get locked in the general board


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> is the SM account one that you're supposed to pay for like 10 dollars a month? wat are the special benefits again?


No, $10 a year. Works out to be less than $1 a month.

A custom user title, personal forum, and a custom avatar are the three main things you get. But there are also a lot of other things, such as forums you couldn't view before and seeing who repped you.



> wat's a post pad?


Worthless posts. Anything that doesn't contribute to the board and is posted just to up a user's post count.



> and why did ur thread get locked in the general board


I'm pretty sure he locked it himself.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

What ^^ He said But I want in .


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Worthless posts. Anything that doesn't contribute to the board and is posted just to up a user's post count.


Boots is the classic example.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

BTW, who will be keeping track of how many posts we've had in this forum? Weasel? Ourselves?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

In


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

count me in aswell


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shady™ said:


> BTW, who will be keeping track of how many posts we've had in this forum? Weasel? Ourselves?



I will.

I am debating about letting current SM's participate, convince me.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I will.
> 
> I am debating about letting current SM's participate, convince me.


Where will you keep track of our total number? Will we be able to view how many posts we've made? Or will the numbers be private?

I don't know about the other current SM's, but doing twice the work (200 posts) sounds pretty fair to me. We'd be doing much more work then the normal members, and still have just as good of a chance to win as they do.

If thats not enough, I was pondering over an idea to have SM's get other members to post in the Clips forum, something partly like referrals, but I'm not 100% sure how that would work.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shady™ said:


> Where will you keep track of our total number? Will we be able to view how many posts we've made? Or will the numbers be private?
> 
> I don't know about the other current SM's, but doing twice the work (200 posts) sounds pretty fair to me. We'd be doing much more work then the normal members, and still have just as good of a chance to win as they do.
> 
> If thats not enough, I was pondering over an idea to have SM's get other members to post in the Clips forum, something partly like referrals, but I'm not 100% sure how that would work.



You can look at your own posts using the search feature, I will use the search to do the same. I like your SM resolution, I will think it over.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> and why did ur thread get locked in the general board



Looks like Shady answered your other questions correctly so I'll answer this one. I closed it myself because I didn't want people to post in the thread in the General forum, I wanted them to post it here.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I am interested.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I think quality posts should be given more emphasis. Also Clippers fans. :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No more takers?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm in this.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm gonna post 100 times in here anyways, so why not? Count me in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

There has to be more takers, I am not sure all the Clipper posters have seen this.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm in ... not sure if i'll make the 100 posts but whatever...


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

This will be fun


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

sure why not 

im in


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

universal! said:


> I think quality posts should be given more emphasis. Also Clippers fans. :clap:


Quality posts YES! and IM IN!


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Ill do this if all fans will be allowed to join, not just clippers fans.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

VC4MVP said:


> Ill do this if all fans will be allowed to join, not just clippers fans.



It is open to everyone.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Weasel said:


> It is open to everyone.


Kool im in, and i already have my 1st post in the survivor thread. :clap:


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

14 Hip Clip is in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't forget to post!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alright this is what I got so far:
clips_r_teh_wieners- 29
qross1fan- 114
joser- 3
MicCheck12- 16
Tersk- 1
shady- 53
universal!-34
NOBLE- 43
leidout-43
M-Blade- 13
Dynamic™- 30
ClippersRuleLA -218
ravor44-5
VC4MVP-32
14HipClip-8

Let me know if I made a mistake with your post count so far. The first game is still a while to go so keep posting!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Alright this is what I got so far:
> clips_r_teh_wieners- 29
> qross1fan- 114
> joser- 3
> ...


um i think there might be a mistake unless you are counting the clippers survivor


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> um i think there might be a mistake unless you are counting the clippers survivor


For now I am.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Time is running out! Post!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Is there a way to tell how many times we've posted?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> Is there a way to tell how many times we've posted?



I have a count up on the 2nd page of this thread up to that certain date you can start off of that. I will try to update it soon. It is tough to keep a count, the best way to look at your count is to go to "search" and select advanced search. Then you put the username in "Search by User Name" and highlight the Clippers forum. Lastly you select " Show Results as Posts" and count all the posts that were made from the starting date of this contest.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

cant you just name me the winner? it would save you time because you dont have to count posts


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> cant you just name me the winner? it would save you time because you dont have to count posts



It would save me a lot of time, but sorry. The effort is worth it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I will get a update list up soon, within the next few days.

For those who think they haven't yet reached the quota the pre-season gamethreads will be an easy way to get to that number.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is around what I got:

clips_r_teh_wieners- 55
qross1fan- over 100
joser-5
MicCheck12- 26
Tersk- 1
shady- 53
universal!-49
NOBLE- 61
leidout-85
M-Blade- 13
Dynamic™- 30
ClippersRuleLA -over 100
ravor44-5
VC4MVP-32
14HipClip-10

Come guys even if you have a small amount you can make it up in the pre-season gamethread!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Tonight is a huge night to pick up posts as the game is being televised. Make sure to get close to 100 soon!


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

What happened to the survivor thread?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

NOBLE said:


> What happened to the survivor thread?


Ended sadly


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Darn.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> Darn.



Still many ways to get to 100, try to get as close as you can.

Only 5 days left!


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I'll do my darnest.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

3 Days left!!!


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

How many posts do I need?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> How many posts do I need?



About 19.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Weasel said:


> About 19.


 Wooot! 

Home stretch baby!


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Where am I at now?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> Where am I at now?



Past 100.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Past 100.


 Excelsior!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

1 day left!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Time is up. Or was a few hours ago. I will add up all the posts either tonight or tommarrow and the the drawings. I got to think of a fair way of doing the drawing, right now I am leaning to the old paper in a hat business.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Time is up. Or was a few hours ago. I will add up all the posts either tonight or tommarrow and the the drawings. I got to think of a fair way of doing the drawing, right now I am leaning to the old paper in a hat business.


maybe a ucash bribe can lead you to the right choice :clown:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Time is up. Or was a few hours ago. I will add up all the posts either tonight or tommarrow and the the drawings. I got to think of a fair way of doing the drawing, right now I am leaning to the old paper in a hat business.


How about Ouija board? 

Or roll a regulation AD&D 20-sided dice? 

Or write our names on each of your fingers and rapidly stab the table in the spaces between until you hit a winner? 

Or have a Praying Mantis Battle Royale with each of us represented until only one survives?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This is the final total: (some I haven't included as they didn't come close)

clips_r_teh_wieners- 69
qross1fan- over 100
universal!-66
NOBLE- over 100
leidout-over 100
ClippersRuleLA -over 100


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

So I have to beat out three people. Hmmm.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

We have a winner!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The winner is NOBLE.

I ended up writing down everyone's name on a card and having someone drawing the name out of a hat.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> The winner is NOBLE.
> 
> I ended up writing down everyone's name on a card and having someone drawing the name out of a hat.



Noble you son of a.....i mean...congradulations


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Dear mother of god....

I won. I thought I never had a chance.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

I wish the Lakers thread was this organized!


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

So, like, as a SM can I edit my screenname at will?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> So, like, as a SM can I edit my screenname at will?



No, but you can pm an admin to change your screenname.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

congrats noble...


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

congrats Noble...
It was alot tougher than it seemed to reach 100. Clips had a very quiet off season.


----------

